# Best Zoomie Videos



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great zoomie video!

Love watching zoomie videos, they're the best.


----------



## rosebudcorner (Apr 15, 2014)

Haha! Love the zoomies!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks for the smile... I don't have a video to share, but the video made my day.


----------



## blackrpsgt (Apr 21, 2014)

Zoomies are the best! how wonderful!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I love seeing them charge around. =)

I was studying for college finals today, plus there was a minor family emergency. I think Penny got a little frustrated with not getting as much attention from me as usual. Her zoomie(s):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9J65JviKjM&feature=youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMlEVzD6tk4

I thought she was done, but nope.

I'm going to make it up to her Friday with a nice long trail walk.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

Love it! Keep them coming. I love Penny's one route around the chair.


----------

